# Moduli e kernel

## domx

Ciao a tutti, ho il bisogno di aggiungere tre moduli al kernel di gentoo che ho già compilato:

it87

coretemp

ath5k

c'è un modo per agiungerli ora o devo per forza ricompilare? E, nel caso in cui dovessi ricompilare, ho letto come fare per l'ath5k, ma come devo fare per includere anche i primi due?

Ciao e grazie in anticipo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

La procedura per aggiungere i moduli che ti servono è analoga alla procedura per il tuo modulo ath5k.

----------

## k01

se ti riferisci a dove trovarli dentro a menuconfig, dovrebbero stare sotto a device drivers -> hardware monitoring support o un nome simile se non ricordo male

----------

## domx

ah ok, allora ricompilo il kernel, sperando di non avere problemi a trovare i due moduli it87 e coretemp.

Ciao e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## domx

Ciao ragazzi, allora vi dico: per il modulo it87 tutto ok, per coretemp credo che il modulo da selezionare in makemenu sia "Intel Core temperature monitor", ma non me lo ritrovo tra i moduli se do modprobe -l, mentre invece tra i moduli mi ritrovo ath (non ath5k), ma pur caricandolo network manager continua a non rilevarmi alcuna rete wifi. Mi sapreste aiutare?

Ciao e grazie  :Wink: 

edit: per l'ath5k credo di aver risolto, è un mio errore. Ricompilo e vi faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## domx

Ragazzi, ho risolto sia per ath5k che per coretemp, c'erano altre opzioni da selezionare. Il problema è che ora mi compare sotto network manager la scritta "reti senza fili", ma non me ne fa vedere e mi dice: dispositivo di rete non pronto. Sapete per caso a cosa può essere dovuto?

P.S.: grazie mille per il supporto che mi state dando  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse mancano le wireless-tools o qualcos'altro di attinente. Immagino tu abbia già letto tutta la guida al wireless per Gentoo. Giusto?

----------

## domx

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Forse mancano le wireless-tools o qualcos'altro di attinente. Immagino tu abbia già letto tutta la guida al wireless per Gentoo. Giusto?

 

sì l'ho letta, e wireless-tools è installato...

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora prova a fare così.

Con il comando iwconfig scopri qual'è l'interfaccia della tua scheda wireless (di solito wlan0).

Successivamente fai: ifconfig wlan0 up e iwlist wlan0 scan e vedi se esce qualche rete, in questo modo.

----------

## domx

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Allora prova a fare così.
> 
> Con il comando iwconfig scopri qual'è l'interfaccia della tua scheda wireless (di solito wlan0).
> 
> Successivamente fai: ifconfig wlan0 up e iwlist wlan0 scan e vedi se esce qualche rete, in questo modo.

 

uhm, niente...

comunque mi sa che accantono gentoo un'altra volta, in questo periodo non ho tempo da dedicarle, magari se dovessi avere voglia più in là vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

ciao e grazie dell'aiuto che mi avete fin'ora fornito  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: se qualcuno si dovesse trovare a passare e dovesse avere qualche idea che posti ugualmente, può sempre essere utile a qualcuno (o a me in futuro)  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma scusa, almeno posta i risultati dei comandi. Un errore, un indizio. Come facciamo sapere quale sia la causa del problema così?

A questo punto mi viene il dubbio che tu non abbia compilato i giusti moduli per la scheda wireless, che quindi non viene riconosciuta.

----------

